# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Monodrama Im from Albania, në Paris më 21 dhjetor

## Davius

*Një bisedë me veten, një monolog mbi identitetin, prejardhjen, të qënurit shqiptar. Por këtë herë përpara një publiku të huaj me kërkesa të larta artistike.*

Me ftesë të qendrës teatrore Espace dun instant-Maison dEurope et dOrient, monodrama Im from Albania e dramaturgut Stefan Çapaliku, udhëton drejt kryeqendrës evropiane. Nën interpretimin e aktores Ema Andrea, me regji të Ema Andreas dhe Stefan Çapalikut dhe skenografi e kostume të Merita Selimit, do shfaqet nė Paris me datë 21 dhjetor, një nga monodramat më të suksesshme të dyshes Çapaliku-Andrea.

Është hera e parë që një produksion tërësisht shqiptar shfaqet në një nga qendrat më të mëdha botërore të promocionit artistik, siç është Parisi.Monodrama Im from Albania ka bërë një rrugë të gjatë deri këtu. Premiera e saj u dha në Teatrin e Kukullave të Tiranës më 1 tetor 2005 dhe është shfaqur mbi 20 herë deri më sot në disa festivale të rëndësishme kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare, si dhe ndër teatro publike dhe private brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë.

Është vlerësuar dy herë me çmime për aktoren më të mirë, në Festivalin e Dramës Shqipe në dhjetor 2005 dhe si aktorja më e mirë e vitit 2005 nga Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve dhe Revista Kult. E stërvitur kryesisht me një publik shqiptar, qoftë ky këtej apo andej kufirit shtetëror, tashmë Ema Andrea do ketë para sfidën e lojës para një publiku të zgjedhur dhe me tradita të mëdha në fushën e teatrit.

Sipas dramaturgut Çapaliku, pas kësaj shfaqjeje, Im from Albania është e ftuar të marrë pjesë në festivalin ndërkombëtar të monodramës Monokël që do të zhvillohet në San Petersburg të Rusisë, në muajin mars të 2007-ës.

_Shekulli/ G.S._

----------

